# Ayuda: Reparar teclado Casio lk220



## euergea (Mar 11, 2013)

Hola, Buen dia, mi problema es el siguiente: Tengo un teclado electronico marca Casio, modelo lk 220 y no funciona ni con pilas ni con la alimentacion del trafo... Quisiera saber cuales son las posibles causas por la cual no funcione ... desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2013)

El Jack donde se conecta el cable del transformador , tiene un interruptor interno que hace el cambio de pilas por transformador ; si ese jack se rompió internamente (cosa bastante probable) . . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## euergea (Mar 11, 2013)

Y como hago para saber que componente cambiar? Que debo hacer?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2013)

euergea dijo:


> Y como hago para saber que componente cambiar? Que debo hacer?



Esas preguntas me inducen a pensar que si metes mano en el teclado casi con seguridad lo dejes peor de lo que está.

Busca donde se conecta la alimentación externa (Transformador), ese es el jack, antes de tocar algo, mira de conseguir el jack de reemplazo

Supongo que será algo parecido a esto:


----------



## euergea (Mar 11, 2013)

Hice esa pregunta porque quiza sea otro componente y no el jack, lo que quise decir es, como hago para saber si es realmente el jack, y si hay alguna manera de probar que sea eso. con un multimetro por ej..


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2013)

Con las baterías o el transformador debes tener tensión en 2 de las patas y en la otra no. Si esa condicón no se da el jack está fallando.

Una foto ayudaría a no hablar en el aire


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2013)

Pueden ser un montón de causas que hagan que tu teclado no funcione , la primera , sencilla y mas barata sería el jack que te indicamos.

Ahora si no sabés medir siquiera eso , te aconsejo que lo mandes a reparar y evites peores daños.

Saludos !


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 11, 2013)

Yo tengo un CTK-230 y no existe interruptor en el jack(si lo tiene pero ambos pines están en la misma pista en corto circuito), el diagrama marca solo un diodo en la alimentación de la batería y el conector DC pasa directo, si este teclado tiene el mismo sistema entonces dudo que sea solo falla del jack si no funciona a batería.


----------



## euergea (Dic 17, 2013)

Por favor si alguien me puede dar una solucion, hoy dsp d tanto tiempo vuelvo a revisar el teclado pero no encuetro e problema :S


----------



## jmal2d (Dic 17, 2013)

Intentamos ayudar, pero no somos adivinos. Si no nos explicas que has revisado ya, no podremos ayudarte ¿Qué comprobaciones has hecho ya? ¿has comprobado que sale bien la tensión del jack de alimentación? ¿llega tensión al interruptor de encendido? ¿al mcu?...


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 17, 2013)

euergea dijo:


> Hola, Buen dia, mi problema es el siguiente: Tengo un teclado electronico marca Casio, modelo lk 220 y no funciona ni con pilas ni con la alimentacion del trafo... Quisiera saber cuales son las posibles causas por la cual no funcione ... desde ya muchas gracias...


 

@euergea, si no funciona con baterías, la falla va mas haya, para mi recibió algún tipo de sobrecarga la falla mas común, porque los modelos mas buenos traen esa protección de sobrecarga, y cuando se tiene un modelo no avanzado hay que siempre conectar el adaptador a un estabilizador de voltaje, tengo un par de teclados y se algo del tema, según la falla puede ser muchas cosas, pero si es por sobrecarga en algún lado debe haber una pista cortada, porque por lo general estas son muy finas, hay que revisar minuciosamente primero las pistas antes de ponerse a desoldar cualquier componente, porque al no encender con baterías directamente la falla no esta en la entrada de la fuente, ni en el Jack,  esta debe centrarse en el sector de encendido


----------



## euergea (Dic 19, 2013)

Buen dia, sinceramente mucha idea de electrónica no tengo, se lo básico, recurria a ustedes para que por ahi por su experiencia o sus conocimientos me digan qué posibles causas hay para que yo buscando en internet capaz que lo pueda solucionar, ya medi capacitores resistencias diodos y la entrada, entra corriente con `pilas y con transformador, pero de ahi no se que mas puede ser... :S


----------



## alex123 (Dic 19, 2013)

El Cable de las pilas desconectado.quisas. Transformador mal polarizado hay adactadores que se puede cambiar la polaridad yo uso un piano asi con adactador universal tambien puede ser que tu interruntor de encendido este mal no paso de corriente.


----------

